
Show HN: Standy, keep meetings running on time - jbrozena22
http://www.standy.us
======
jbrozena22
This is a VERY simple tool I made for keeping a timer running for various
agenda items in a meeting and tracking action items. Let me know if you have
any feedback or questions.

